# Where to buy heat transfer paper



## jullian811 (Aug 24, 2005)

I know you guys on this site tell people where to buy paper from but I was looking for the places where those sites buy their paper from (ie. Wholesale)

I've checked all the sites you suggested but am still looking for a lower price.
(Not trying to be cheap just good business)

Right now I buy all my paper from Ebay and pay close to a dollar a sheet for Light 11x17 paper

Any help would be greatly appriceated

Thanks In Advance


----------



## Doby (May 2, 2006)

jullian811 said:


> I know you guys on this site tell people where to buy paper from but I was looking for the places where those sites buy their paper from (ie. Wholesale)
> 
> I've checked all the sites you suggested but am still looking for a lower price.
> (Not trying to be cheap just good business)
> ...


Waiting on kitchen sink sample everyone recommended rom newmilford.com Seems very promising.


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

Well I wouldnt buy my paper on ebay to start. I know the guy who sells on ebay, that you probably bought from, and his paper is crap..

The stuff theat people on here are reccomending is what is the best quality, not the cheapest. personalizedsupplies.com is the best price for transjet II (magic jet) paper, which is highly regarded. Some people like newmilfordphoto.com's iron all paper. Thats even more expensive though. 

If you want to get paper cheap, you have to buy alot, and therefore sell alot. When you buy thousands of sheets at a time, companies will get you a better price.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Actually, the guy I buy my paper from does sell on ebay and his paper is not crap. But make sure we are talking about "Iron All" for lights. Because of this paper and the feel of it after applying I have gotten some really nice jobs. I don't know what paper JDR is talking about but i would like to know. And I have bought some paper that was crap on ebay when I started out.


----------



## hiphopshop (Apr 9, 2006)

I just got my iron all paper and I am SOOOOO dissapointed. Both sides are completely white and I couldnt tell which was the right way up. I printed my design and it was all wet. I heatpressed it and it was obviously wasnt the right side cause it stuck to the teflon instead of the shirt. It left a yellow imprint of the design on the white shirt. So I try again and again three times and it just keeps jamming because the paper has a wave to it so it keeps getting stuck. I had to pull the paper out from the other direction and it left little white flakes from the paper all over the printer and on the ink heads. Am I doing something wrong? Do they give refunds? I want to send this back along with all my jammed papers. I wanna give this the benefit of the doubt.. but dang.. Please help!!!!!!!


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

I just did over 100 shirts with it.yeah, your right on the white both sides. First understand that the They don't manufacture the paper. I am sitting here doing test tees for a client and I have had not one problem. I wish I could record what I am doing but I will describe it so maybe it will help. These are the exact steps I take. One thing I know and I talked to John this morning about it and that the pigment ink does not dry on this paper right away. I take them out of the printer as I print and separate them. The first time I did not do this the little white flakes you are talking about is the reside drop outs from stacking. Ok, 1. I print. I can use right away or let dry. I let dry most of the time. I have my temp at 375. I pre-heat my shirt 6 seconds.(YOU MUST DO THIS STEP)I lay the transfer down on the shirt and press for about 20 second. I lift press and immediately peel top left down to bottom right. Done/ Now what is great about the paper. I take shirt off press and stretch it. The shirt becomes soft as if the design was printed at the factory as part of the shirt. Have you ever tried to iron a hot peel. You could ruin it.There are all kinds of thing you have to do so you don't ruin the shirt. Not so with Iron all. I can iron right over the design. I always iron my shirts for clients and fold them.. Just me. I know John at new Milford and he has bent over backwords to accommodate me if I have a problem. I have, but it was with other papers, and yes I did print on the smooth side because it is not marked. Usually the paper tends to curl toward the printing side. And there is a difference in the surfaces. it is a pain I know. But call John, tell him you spoke to me and see what he will do. he does not want problems and you want nice looking tees. If I can ever be of any help just email me. Lou


----------



## hiphopshop (Apr 9, 2006)

I do not have a problem with it being wet. Fine, Ill let it dry. But my problem is the way it is feeding into the printer is making it jam. I just bought this Epson C88 and its about 3 days old. I have had 4 papers get stuck and on top of wasting ink, its making the ink heads and the rollers in the printer full of white residue. When it is going thru the corners roll up and doesnt feed through so it continues to print on the same area of the paper over and over until I stop it and I have to pull it through. I guess I just have bad luck with it but I want my money back.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Ok, that is a problem. Try feeding it one sheet at a time. But because you got the rollers dirty that feed the paper here is what you should do. (I am an ex product rep for epson) Swab some alcohol on the rollers to clean them. They have some of the ink on them when you had trouble feeding it. (Been there, done that)The rollers have become smooth. No grip. My cx7800, one month old had the same problem. The feed on Epson suck. The paper did not help. But if you use the paper you will see why I do use it. By the way I do not work for the company. I did contact John about the info you have on the forum and he said he was going to get on and address the issue.


----------



## Doby (May 2, 2006)

Badlou: you said you used the Jet Lite...what was your experience?


----------



## hiphopshop (Apr 9, 2006)

I am sure the paper would be great if I could print one. When it feeds through the printer and the print heads are passing by, the paper gets hit in the corner, lifting it and then while its printing the little corner that stands up will not pass through. I am literally sticking my head all up in the printer to see why its getting stuck. I am feeding it one paper at a time and I am also trying to stack a few to see if that helps. Didnt help. I cleaned the rollers like you said but it didnt work. I am printing my other transfer papers just fine. I think Im done trying,cause its messing up my printer. Thanks for all the suggestions. I went to the website to see if they were online but they werent. I will try tommorrow. I chatted to Kathy when I initially purchased. I guess with the new printer and new paper , Im just not getting it. There was this paper that I really liked and I suggested to someone else but they hated it. And I told them they just werent doing it right cause I loved it and worked great for me. I guess this is one of those situations. I hope I can get my money back. Do you think he will give it to me?


----------



## Doby (May 2, 2006)

hiphopshop said:


> ...There was this paper that I really liked and I suggested to someone else but they hated it...


What paper did you like?


----------



## Teeshirtman (Apr 30, 2006)

Hey Doby,
I use Bestblanks for the HP printer ,no problums 375 for 20 sec,
I just got some Laser paper for the HP laser I have going to test today,
And i am going to try the "Iron all"
fred


----------



## Doby (May 2, 2006)

Teeshirtman said:


> Hey Doby,
> I use Bestblanks for the HP printer ,no problums 375 for 20 sec,
> I just got some Laser paper for the HP laser I have going to test today,
> And i am going to try the "Iron all"
> fred


OH MY GOD. The cadillac of paper: Iron All 

The other paper they sent did not work for me at all. I burned a four shirts but number five was not burnt and the ink did not stay on the paper...it went on the shirt where it stayed. The paper came off so easily and like someone said it has a very soft texture. I was spoiled after that and went bleck at the other lite they sent me. It did not completly come off the paper and was just yechh. But again I am a newbie. I ordered 25 sheets at 22.99 but surprise! No shipping!!! Thanks to all the good people who pointed me to this paper!


----------



## mannyamy2003 (May 13, 2008)

Is there anyone who knows where to buy heat transfer paper (for white/colored tshirt) here in the philippines?


----------



## qytransfer (Sep 12, 2009)

hv u been used it before?you need heat press machines,heat transfer paper,But there has another heat transfer paper which is use PET release film as the basis material.it can get the same effect as american transfer paper,it suit for mass production.the cost of production is its' advantage.Hope we can do something for you and also some other people


----------



## Lois1223 (Dec 24, 2009)

You can find some heat transfer paper you want here: heat transfer paper, Import heat transfer paper, heat transfer paper Product List.

It is a professional B2B website focusing on the international trade. To be a leader of the international trade information providers, ECVV helps the global buyers to source qualified products & suppliers all over the world especially in China, and also helps the global suppliers to find the buyers and buying leads. According to incomplete statistics, it produces 12 billion USD turnovers every year on ecvv.com. ​


----------

